# AR instruction in central NC....



## Devildoc (Sep 19, 2016)

Attention AR gurus and SMEs....after a few years of intensive bolt shooting, I am now venturing back to ARs.  I recall some of the basics but could use some help and tune-up.  Anyone in central NC/Sanford/Bragg with a couple hundred yards willing to help a brother out?  I can pay in beer.


----------

